# Veteran's Service Dog Missing from Prince Edward County, VA



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

<TABLE class=forumtable cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=5 width="95%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=left>PLEASE SHARE INFORMATION WITH THE PUBLIC, THIS DOG NEEDS TO BE FOUND.  With each passing day, it gets harder to bring Tia home. You can help by passing any of the links to your friends that is all we ask. 


Updated 1/14/2012, on links to story on Veteran’s Service Dog, A Female GSD, is Missing from Virginia http://www.wset.com/story/16517995/reward-growing-for-missing-service-dog


PRINCE EDWARD CO. -- A veteran with post-traumatic stress disorder is on a desperate mission to find her lost dog. Tia belongs to Desert Storm …(read and watch the story) http://www.wvec.com/news/military/Va-veteran-searches-for-missing-service-dog-136728753.html A full alert on this dog has now gone out throughout the Virginia area, but is not enough.

Tia, a 4 years old GSD, needs everyone's help. She needs to be returned to her owner. Watch her video in YouTube and updates in Face Books. A reward is now being offered. Please share with friends in Face Book or other social pages this video, it contains information about her.

TIA, COULD BE IN ANY US STATE BY NOW NOT JUST VIRGINIA.

On behalf of Tia and Karren Cooper , Thank You!
Share links below,
Updated link 1/14/2012: http://www.wset.com/story/16517995/reward-growing-for-missing-service-dog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw_-MqESLqo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQLGbDJmhQ8&feature=related 
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left></TD><TD align=left>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Edward Egan said:


> <TABLE class=forumtable cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=5 width="95%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=left>PLEASE SHARE INFORMATION WITH THE PUBLIC, THIS DOG NEEDS TO BE FOUND.  With each passing day, it gets harder to bring Tia home. You can help by passing any of the links to your friends that is all we ask.
> 
> 
> Updated 1/14/2012, on links to story on Veteran’s Service Dog, A Female GSD, is Missing from Virginia http://www.wset.com/story/16517995/reward-growing-for-missing-service-dog
> ...


 That's awful. Maybe suggest the owner to contact their search and rescue agency to see if they can use one of their SAR dogs to track the lost dog?

Many months ago, I watched animal planet about a woman who lost her dog for a few days. She asked her friend who was involved in SAR for help. The friend brought her bloodhound to track the dog and found it a few miles away.


----------

